# Officer Down: Andrew Potts - [Bracebridge, Ontario]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

One dead, one injured as Ontario Provincial Police squad car hits bull moose

Officer Down: Andrew Potts - [Bracebridge, Ontario]

Biographical Info

Age: 29

Additional Info: Constable Potts was a seven-year veteran with the Ontario Provincial Police.

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Constable Potts and another constable were responding to a call when their cruiser slammed into a moose on a foggy road. Constable Potts was declared dead at the scene. Matt Hanes, the other constable, remains in the hospital with critical injuries.

Date of Incident: July 20, 2005

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

By Chris Wattie, National Post

A provincial police officer was killed and another remained in hospital with critical injuries yesterday after their cruiser slammed into a moose on a dark, foggy highway in cottage country north of Toronto.

Constable Andrew Potts, 29, was declared dead at the scene of the crash early yesterday near Gravenhurst, after the head-on collision with a bull moose weighing an estimated 600 kilograms.

"Their cruiser was demolished," said Constable Ted Smith, a spokesman for the Bracebridge detachment of the Ontario Provincial Police. "A moose is like a tank mounted on four sticks and when you knock the sticks away, the tank comes crashing down on you.

Related Article;
http://www.canada.com/national/nati....html?id=ca9d1109-3e6c-454c-ad5e-36fd7115bd51


----------

